

The website launch checklist (part 2) - shabda
http://newsletter.agiliq.com/the-website-launch-checklist-part-2

======
beaumartinez
> _2\. Compress your CSS and JS_

Instead of compressing a few files on disk, compress everything on the
wire—make sure your server uses Content-Encoding and Accept-Encoding.

Also:

> _9\. Spell check your website_

...I see what you did there.

------
mtogo
> _14\. Login, Admin and Payment pages are on a HTTPs page_

This cannot be restated enough. An SSL cert costs anywhere from Free[1] to
$10[2] and is invaluable for the logged-in section of your site, and an
_absolute requirement_ if you are handling any kind of payment.

The item is phrased badly, however. You need to have HTTPS on the entire site,
not just the login page, or the user's session will be vulnerable.

[1] <https://startssl.com/>

[2] <https://www.namecheap.com/ssl-certificates/comodo.aspx>

------
shabda
If you know of apps and software to ease this. Please add it at

[https://docs.google.com/a/agiliq.com/spreadsheet/ccc?authkey...](https://docs.google.com/a/agiliq.com/spreadsheet/ccc?authkey=CKqfiacO&key=0AmrEm2VP6NfgdGU5czBIdnBYUHBYSE9wRzd6Q3VvakE&hl=en_US&authkey=CKqfiacO#gid=0)

------
hm2k
This isn't really a "checklist", it's more of a instruction set.

~~~
dbuizert
A checklist is supposed to be like that.

Remember you are not making the checklist only for you. If you work for a
company they need to have prove that the checks have been done correctly. This
is a form of auditing.

Also, if you reduce the text on that list then you have a checklist. So
basically you generate 2 separate documents. One is the checklist, other one
explains it.

~~~
hm2k
Depends how you look at it.

They read like advise on how to do things, rather than a list of things that
are required to do before you launch.

